# favourite dog breed?



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

I have always loved huskies. I can't wait until the day I can have one. I can't atm because I live in a flat but I hope in the near future I can! They're the most wonderful dogs to look at, they move with such elegance! and they have such a friendly nature about them.

I've never even interacted with one  I see some people walking down the street with theirs but I'm too polite to pet them. I would love to work with them If I had the chance.

So what is or would be your dog of choice?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love a harlequin dane. Danes are gorgeous dogs in all aspects! Just a shame their lifespan is so short...


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

husky


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

The only dog i ever really wanted was a Harli Great Dane. Got Blue for my 17th birthday and would never think of having another breed now. 
Blue sadly passed but we now have an 8 week old harli called Bailey. Theyre amazing dogs and have nothing but patience for kids. :flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Border collies all the way - although I would like to borrow a Borzoi just to walk down the street with :lol2:


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Schnauzers.

Especially the miniature ones. I just love their gorgeous little beardy faces:flrt:


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

french bulldog , great little dog:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

todds_out said:


> I have always loved huskies. I can't wait until the day I can have one. I can't atm because I live in a flat but I hope in the near future I can! They're the most wonderful dogs to look at, they move with such elegance! and they have such a friendly nature about them.
> 
> I've never even interacted with one  I see some people walking down the street with theirs but I'm too polite to pet them. I would love to work with them If I had the chance.
> 
> So what is or would be your dog of choice?


 
shame your so far away i have a erm...............mixed pack including huskies an mals here lol 

you could have come and been dived on by them :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

personally i liek mish mash mongrel dogs! i love the way they are much different to anythgin else you see.. no one wil have one like it! hehe!

but having said that 

my friend had a LOVELY samoyed  and my friend has a lovely kelpie 
me love her


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Doberman Pinsher - beautiful dogs


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Staffy's and then Inuits, although one of mine has just farted.

would love a pit bull as well but that ain't going to happen


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

If I had the space and money (and time) I'd have:

Bulldog (definately the money issue in that one!)...
English Bull Terrier...
Staffy...

They're my top 3 dogs I reckon...

But I've grown up around Old English Mastiffs and Bernese Mountain Dogs... So large breeds really. I'd also love a Great Dane.

Must admit, I love Australian Cattle Dogs too...

Ooohhh.. I just couldn't possibly choose! Very much a dog person.

I'm not keen on collies though; or labradors etc. I don't get the whole 'labradoodle' craze either. No one wanted mongrels years ago...now they're suddenly like 'new' breeds and going for quite a lot of money... Lol... What are we like.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

EmmaApple said:


> Schnauzers.


Ditto, not such a big fan of the minis though. 

Our last 2 were Standards, amazing dogs.
We've got a Giant pup now, hes a total headcase. Totally different temperament to the Standards. 
Growing like a weed as well, he's only about 4-5months old and he's already about 19" at his shoulder.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> would love a pit bull as well but that ain't going to happen


Mmm... Definately. Had almost forgotten about Pit Bulls. I'd love one...but again, it's just not going to happen. At least not in my lifetime I doubt. :bash:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Chinese Chow Chow all the way but have a soft spot for border collies and for alot more.
I took this photo yesterday love his face in this sooo cute!


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

I have an english setter who is fantastic:flrt:

But my dream dogs to own would have to be Harly or Blue Great Danes, Sharpei, Neopolitan Mastif, i also really like chocolate Doberman ahhhh too many gorgeous breeds to pick a fave from but if i had to i would have to say a Harly Dane:mf_dribble:


----------



## XstephanieXkX (Nov 14, 2008)

Pugs all the way i am choking to get one but there pretty expensive and i work so am out most of the day so it wouldn't be fair but i'll definately onme day be the owner of a couple of pugs already have the names chosen Pablo and Porkchop
I know i'm a very sad person


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

staffys all the way my top fav breed then rotti's would love one one day


----------



## Darth_Vandal87 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rhodesian Ridgeback wud be my choice.

Dan


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Darth_Vandal87 said:


> Rhodesian Ridgeback wud be my choice.
> 
> Dan


 

Gorgas dogs 

me an my ex had a ridge back x GSD she was fantastic wonderful dog loved the kids to bits an gaurded them in the summer when out playing in the garden she was very loyal and obideint 

she stopped him from hitting me round the head with a chunk of wood....................i left him taking her with me but she had to be PTS as she got cancer that was uncurable and was suffering she was only 5 too 

I had the upmost respect for her as she looked out for me and helped me where she could even though she knew he may hurt her too


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

GSD, Rotties.Pugs, Griffons in fact too many to mention:lol2: Oh musnt forget the good old mongrel either:flrt:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Love shetland sheepdogs because I grew up with one.

Beagles, airedales, fox terriers .... I could go on and on :lol2:

I used to have a book of dog breeds when I was little, well before we had a dog. Basically I just wanted them all.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Alaskan Malamutes


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

staffy's , would like a larger dog like a rotty but as i live with my mum still not got a chance of that happening lol


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Weimaraners or Italian greyhounds all the way!!!!


----------



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always loved big dogs with rotties being my favourite, cant understand people who want a dog to carry around in their handbag....weird


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Jack Russell's love them full or crossed the are great little dogs


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh ive got loads of favs. I love chocolate labs, rotti's,whippets, greyhounds, akita's. I have an american bulldog and would love another one. Ive also got a wee terrier and i love jr's aswell.


----------



## davy153 (Oct 20, 2008)

*re*

siberian huskys or checkslovakian wolfhound, i must disagree with the creator this post they not always good natured and can be very possesive of there owner and jealous towards any kids or outsiders of the family


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I really can't choose.

Labrador
Siberian Husky
Border Collie
Whippet/lurchers/greyhounds.
German Shepherd's 

Love them all for different reasons tbh.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

My ultimate favorite is pitbulls. They are great, they are deffinaly alot better then they are said to be. I alos like Basenjis, salukis, boston terriers, and frecnch bullies. I agree with freekygeeky, mongrels are great.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

It's Bull Terriers all day long for me..... as you can see:flrt:










I love my 3 but also my collie cross who would lay down her life for me, my boyfriend or any of the 3 Bullys!










Lorraine


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

My favourite dog would be my springer Louie but my favourite breed is definitely Rotties. I can't see me ever not having a rott


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Favourite dog - German Shepherds and Border Collies. Least favourite: Staffs - coz one nasty little bitch savaged my puppy when he was only 3 month old - in my my own front garden!!! The gate was tied shut and the little b:censor:, ran and butted it so hard that it snapped the wire, such was her eagerness to batter him. Wouldn`t mind, he still only had puppy teeth so culdn`t even defend himself.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

English Bull Terriers,the clowns of the canine world.Ours makes me laugh every single day.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't change any of my dogs for the world but if i had more space i would have either a dog de bordeaux or a neopolitan mastiff if they are spelt right lol.

John


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i love samoyed's but my oh likes husky's and mals
so we got a lab and a collie:whistling2:


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

I would love a GSD, Doberman or greyhound.


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> shame your so far away i have a erm...............mixed pack including huskies an mals here lol
> 
> you could have come and been dived on by them :lol2:


 I'd love that! I wish I knew someone nearby with huskies!
I get happy tears in my eyes whenever I see them! I can dream....


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

All the molosser breeds for me, but im really starting to get into, in a big way, GSD's and malinois for their working ability


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

o love my german shepher, there just so intelligent and protective of the house, but if i could have another dog i would have a hunskie


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Harley dane for me - well, any great dane really  Love JRT's too - crazy little things and perhaps a shih tzu or 2 as well hehehe


----------



## THE KID (Aug 23, 2008)

Leonberger, you'll never have a better freind, second would have to be red setter, stunning animals, also love cross's:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Northern Inuit Dogs for me but I do have 8 (soon to be 9).

But I also have a Working Springer Spaniel who is my 7 yr old Daughters dog. And a Staffie x Collie who my son says is his but he's actually my hubby's dog.

Would love a Chocolate Lab tho. Had a Yellow and a Black Lab when growing up. So a Chocolate would def be my next lab (and would make a great partner with my Springer or would be disability trained to help me or my Autistic son (Can't go on the list for either a Disability dog or Autisum support dog because we have dogs already so will have to do it myself.

I also love GSD's. But not Todays ones. Old school straight backed true workers, not these banana Roach backed things that can't even walf let alnoe do a days work. In fact, such is my feelings upon todays breed that I actualy mourn the loss.

I have had 3 GSD's. Molly my last and eldest, passed away April last year at 14 yrs old from Cancer. But a more sound dog in health and Nature you could never find again.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

hmmm I like any wolfy/natural dog - cant say any breed in particular as my personal opinion is that I do not like and wont pay for any pure bred dog from any breeder and this is down to my views that there are so many rescues I wont buy from a breeder etc and only will and have obtained a rescue dog - my hubby loves boxers - our current dog is a boxer x - he loves them to bits


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Got to be the dalmatian for me tho i do agree that Leonburgers tho uncommon are lovely such great dogs! I love collies to watching them work is brill. I do like american bulldogs tho very strong jaws as one where i work was trying to tug my jumper and pinched my skin by accident and thought i was playin and locked its jaw and ouch! lol! They say pits ect are fighters (or is it staffs) used in dog fights yet my Dal will go for any dog it comes across yet fine with people!


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

I cant choose 1 breed it is near impossible!!!!

Great danes
Rotties
French Bulldogs
Leonberger
Springer
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier
Ridgebacks
Brittany spaniel
Pointers
Stabyhoun (dutch hunting dog)
Danish farm dog
Newfie

If i could i would have them all!!

o and did i mention danes???:lol2:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm so desperate for a dog but don't have the space at the moment to give them the proper lifestyle they need. I'd have any medium-large breed. The smaller ones aren't my style too much to be honest. It's the bark that cuts through me, the yappers. 

But of my favourite larger breeds,

Bernese Mountain Dog
German Shepherd
Border Collies
Rotties
Any mix
Dalmation
Doberman
Akita
Malamute
Although I am partial to a Shiba Inu

But I just love them all, any breed.


----------



## lycanlordsbitch (Jul 21, 2008)

dalmatian and dachshund. i LOOOOOOVVVVEEEEE dachshunds, ive asked my partner for one for my birthday so we will see in march :flrt:


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually il change mine.. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever is my fave.. awsome dogs that iv had a chance to see in action dogging what they were bred to do.. which is luring ducks into a tunnel for catching.. 

Then the Dalmatian - there hard work! Lol! Mainly due to stuborness and cheek! Plenty of attitude..


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

staffordshire bull terrier, and english bull terrier


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

:lol2:Yeah I really like the Nova Scotia, but wasnt sure whether people would think I was just looking at a book and reeling off weird breeds!!

I worked in Sweden with lots of different types of breeds, walking round the streets of Sweden though there were lots of Tollers. I always thought that they were quite large, the size of a golden retriever, but no they are tiny!!

Well not tiny but smaller than that!!


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

I am quite happy with what I have which is a:

Northern Inuit


















Kiera my Ridgeback x boxer









And Paddy my Lab who was just born a good boy under like the 2 above :whistling2:









On my wishlist is a mastif and a big male GSD


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

I like Weimaraners, Ridgebacks, Staffys and i love BoerBoels... all gorgeous dogs:flrt:


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

My fav breed has to be the German Shepherd, I have lived with them all my life. My other fav breeds are Newfoundlands (I have 2 now) and Cocker Spaniels, the show type not the working type.. I have two of them as well. I need another GSD to round things up as I only have the one.

The different way people react when you walk down the road with the different breeds is so funny. Take the GSD out and people cross over before you get too close them, take the Cockers out and most people ignore them and walk past, a few stop for a fuss. But take the Newfies out and you don't get anywhere!! Everyone has to stop and fuss them, we have even had people stop cars and get out to meet them!!


----------



## jojobird (Dec 18, 2008)

All of them to many to choose from if i had lots of land then id have 1 of each breed. but i love my rottie, boxer and my boder collie the most


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

My favourite breed of dog is the chinese crested. followed a close second by the neopolitan mastiff and thirdly by the american pitbull terrier.


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

that ridge back cross is gorgeous!!
:flrt:
can i steal please???:lol2:


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

my favourite breed is dogue de bordeaux. infact im getting one tuesday lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Doberman....:no1:


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

I love wolf-like dogs, so my favourite breeds would be Alaskan Malamutes, Northern Inuit dogs and Siberian Huskies. Irish Wolfhounds are also gorgeous, but I definitely don't have a big enough house for one!

Won't be getting a dog for the foreseeable future though as my work means I'll be moving every couple of years and I travel to international meetings/conferences several times a year.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

ROTTWEILER!!!! also love bullmastiff and french bulldogs! all GREAT breeds! :flrt:


----------



## m4rt1n (Aug 24, 2008)

doberman:no1:

then english bull terriers


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Mine is Bullmastiffs as I have 2 :flrt:


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

*burnleygirl* said:


> that ridge back cross is gorgeous!!
> :flrt:
> can i steal please???:lol2:


She is a total softy we had her from 4 weeks from a pound in Ireland. She still wants you to hold her like a baby in your arms. She is great very protective but only if another dog shows hostility wont go looking for trouble.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

If i had the time/space/money i would love:

English bull terrier, presa canario, pitbull (not gonna happen obviously), norwegian elkhound, sharpei, bullmastiff.....waaay tooo many to list.

Here's my fave dog of all time though:


My Lab x Staff, Saskia


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

goodwin1234 said:


> If i had the time/space/money i would love:
> 
> English bull terrier, presa canario, pitbull (not gonna happen obviously), norwegian elkhound, sharpei, bullmastiff.....waaay tooo many to list.
> 
> ...


Wow she's a little bit gorgeous isn't she :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

is a lab / staffy cross called a Laff ?


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Goodwin1234 Saskia is BEAUTIFUL! :flrt: 
She has such a gorgeous face. I'm in love!

I will do your washing up for 2 months if you let me have her? :lol2:


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

Heres my fave breeds although the pups are now 6 months old so a lot bigger


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How stunning is Saskia?? Beautiful pup!!


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kazza17 said:


> Heres my fave breeds although the pups are now 6 months old so a lot bigger


i like the forth one its very nice


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

I love my Japanese Spitz, Mr Jago Pathsetter.



I alos love the Japanese Shiba Inu and the Xoloitzcuintli (Mexican Hairless)


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Saskia said thankyou all for the nice comments! :2thumb:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

EmmaApple said:


> Goodwin1234 Saskia is BEAUTIFUL! :flrt:
> She has such a gorgeous face. I'm in love!
> 
> I will do your washing up for 2 months if you let me have her? :lol2:


3 Months and she's all yours? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sh231193 (Dec 16, 2008)

I like:

Bullmastiffs, Old English Mastiffs, Great Danes, Olde Tyme English Bulldogs, English Bulldogs, Patterdale Terriers (bit different to others), That kind of black, white and silver merle Cocker Spaniel.

I would have all of those dogs and there are others I like but wouldn't have. Like Dalmation cus they're cute and all but not for keeping. Does that make sense?

I LOOOOVE big dogs and have a PJRT.. Only cus I was small when we got him but he's LURVLY :flrt:

Huskys aren't really for me so I wouldn't keep one like I said about the Dalmations, but they're still bootiful. They're like big teddy bears


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Kazza17 said:


> Heres my fave breeds although the pups are now 6 months old so a lot bigger


Did you really get a St Bernard and a DDB pup at the same time?

Your either very brave or crazy :lol2: :2thumb: 

Oh and there gorgeous! I would quite happily come and snuggle those two away (now there older..lol)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs, :flrt:bet the pups are a LOT bigger now:lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I've always had a soft spot for rotties.


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Cairn Terriers all the way!!! I LOVE all terriers but Cairns are definitely my fave!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I like most breeds.The only ones I dislike are things like pitbulls, amaerican bulldogs, and the other large ultra aggressive fighting/personal attack type breeds. Can't see that they have any place in a pet home.


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I like most breeds.The only ones I dislike are things like pitbulls, amaerican bulldogs, and the other large ultra aggressive fighting/personal attack type breeds. Can't see that they have any place in a pet home.


Poor things. Not their fault, its the way people have bred them and selected for aggressive traits 

Grrrrrr people make me so angry sometimes!!! :devil:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I like most breeds.The only ones I dislike are things like pitbulls, amaerican bulldogs, and the other large ultra aggressive fighting/personal attack type breeds. Can't see that they have any place in a pet home.


Think you knew youd get a rise out of people with that post but anyway......

I agree they have certain traits that set them apart from other breeds. But this just means they have different requirements. If you can in some way fulfill these requirements ie right training, clear boundries and heirarchy, giving the dog some kind of job or other activity that can meet the dogs needs etc.. then they can make perfectly good pets.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

PUGS, but that might be cause I only had mine today and I love her to bits lol.


----------



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like most terriers patterdales, jack russells, lakelands etc.....

but my favourite has to be smooth fox terriers as i used to have one and he was probs the best dog i've ever had:2thumb:


----------



## meanvixen (Apr 8, 2008)

papillons and bullmastiffs:flrt:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Im always gonna opt for Collies, i had the most amazing rough collie when i was growing up, had her from when i was very young until she died when i was 16. Eventhough i had my lip bitten off by a border collie i have no fear of dogs because of her and now i still have 2 border collies, 4 dogs althogether. I love dogs.....:flrt:


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

*rotties*

i love my rotties personally i think there ace. and i also have a boxer but hes just never calmed down and hes now 7 years old. flamin loopy. just somebody tell me how i upload pics. dont have a photobucket account or anything like that.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I will always have a soft spot for GSD as my friend breeds them and I used to own 3 of them,it still hurts to look at this photo

KARLA, MITCH AND GINNY


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my shell, they are lovely, I LOVE the little old fossil on the end. There's nothing quite like a GSD :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I lost Ginny age 13 years at the begining of the year PTS as life got to much for her and a few months later my young lad Mitch aged 14 months started panting furiously within an hour, and half way to the vets he died in the back of the car.The vet did an immediate PM and found he had a faulty heart and organs that failed to show up on all his vet checks. Im still gutted and this photo brought back horrific memories, he was such a wonderful dog and so well trained(as trhey all were. I still have Karla whos now 5 years and she is also wonderful. I got a rottie pup as a friend for her as Mitch slept with Karla and she was so distressed on her own in the kitchen at night time(I just wasnt ready for another GSD boy) Now Im crying again


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I lost Ginny age 13 years at the begining of the year PTS as life got to much for her and a few months later my young lad Mitch aged 14 months started panting furiously within an hour, and half way to the vets he died in the back of the car.The vet did an immediate PM and found he had a faulty heart and organs that failed to show up on all his vet checks. Im still gutted and this photo brought back horrific memories, he was such a wonderful dog and so well trained(as trhey all were. I still have Karla whos now 5 years and she is also wonderful. I got a rottie pup as a friend for her as Mitch slept with Karla and she was so distressed on her own in the kitchen at night time(I just wasnt ready for another GSD boy) Now Im crying again


I know what you mean, it is such a beautiful picture and I've had so many oldies that I can't look at old dogs without getting a bit emotional. You keep looking at your pictures and never forget how special each one of them is. x


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Black and white Border Collie for me


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Evie, my dogs are family and when I lose one its gutting.I can accept losing an Oldie as they have had a full life but to lose one at 14 months feels like Ive been robbed. I have so many photos and they all bring back memories. The pic of the 3 GSD was at the Beacon on a lovely day and they were all so well behaved and Mitch who was a pup on that photo was copying the 2 older bitches so when I said sit or down he did the same.People used to ask were I got them from as they were so well behaved but i told them they werent born like that it was all down to hard work. Maybe when I dont have as many dogs I will be ready for another GSD boy in my life


----------



## snikaz (Dec 27, 2008)

Are more than happy with the breed we have.

Also like Dalmations,like their nature and especially their dally smile..also the history of them as Carrage Dogs and Fire Dogs.

Had the breed we have because of the history to them and their working attitude.

Love the picture on this thread of the three GSD's especially the oldie.

Picture of our dogs doing what they love to do best.


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an orange/white Italian Spinone and she is gorgeous (though I would say that) :2thumb:


----------



## 70ridgeway (Mar 3, 2008)

i dont really have a favourite breed but if i had to pick one it would be the west highland terrier,or the german shepard or the rotty or the alaskan malamute omg told you i couldnt pick one :lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

My fav............


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Has to be the wiemaraner.I have 3 and they are my babies.
They are so loving and very protective at the same time.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

My little Angel boy.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

wingsy said:


> Has to be the wiemaraner.I have 3 and they are my babies.
> They are so loving and very protective at the same time.


 eyes to die for:flrt:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i havent read the whole thread as im supposed to be doing an assignment lol but i really want a beagle! And then a siberian husky, a dalmation, a weimaraner and the OH wants a doberman xx


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

my fav breed is the weinmaraner stunning dogs and if brought up right very nice and playfull i have a pup at the moment hes 3 months old called blue:2thumb:


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

GS pointer, GW pointer or Viszla with staffordshire bull terriers following close behind, but it would depend on what I wanted one for. For a family dog then I would choose a staffy, for hunting I would choose a jack russel and for falconry I would choose the GWP/GSP/Viz


----------



## jplcambs (Nov 7, 2008)

Boxers, Italion spinonies, and the bull mastiff:flrt:


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Third favorite is the rotweiler. I love big dogs and this has always been a beasty looking canine, I would consider getting one.

Second favorite is the siberian husky. I love wolves too and these are so similar looking, and they have amazing eyes, definately would get a pair later in life.

MY FAVORITE though... is...

The Alsation / German Shepard. Without a doubt. My grandad had one (RIP Nikki) as I was growing up and I loved him so much, am planning to get my own as soon as I move out and can afford it


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

*american bulldogs*

i love my johnsons american bulldogs, love their size and power


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

favourite breed that i've kept? rottie, she was lovely, she had a great temperament and very loyal, 
breed i'd have in the future? greyhound, not because i wear a flat cap and smoke a pipe but because they are so elegant and calm, i will get one when the time is right.


----------

